# I Was Ready To Start Learning To Sharpen Knives Until...



## rshu (Oct 25, 2012)

Our baby came three weeks early! I had stones ordered, as well as some dvd's, ready to dive right in but my wife's water broke yesterday. 

24 hours later here we are!

At 5:11 this morning, after staying up all night, Kekoa Alexander Shu, our first son arrived! 

6 lbs 2 oz, 18.5 inches. 

I guess my knife skills will have to wait...

Sincerely,

Roger


----------



## echerub (Oct 25, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## The Edge (Oct 25, 2012)

Congratulations!! I guess the wife and hospital thought it was inappropriate for you to be in the same room sharpening the knives :sofa: Anyway, plenty of time for you to learn. And congrats again!


----------



## WildBoar (Oct 25, 2012)

Congrats! You can work on your sharpening skills after you are woken up at 2:00 am and can't get back to sleep


----------



## markenki (Oct 25, 2012)

Congratulations, Roger! Beautiful family.


----------



## dbesed (Oct 25, 2012)

Congratulations


----------



## DeepCSweede (Oct 25, 2012)

Congrats Roger - My firstborn will be one month old tomorrow - If you are going to be home at all, you will have time to learn in between being your wife's maid for the next few weeks (you hopefully will be cooking meals so enjoy that). 
All I can say is take it in and enjoy it as much as possible and you will learn to live on 2 hours of sleep because I get somewhere between 2-5 hours and that is it.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Oct 25, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## sachem allison (Oct 25, 2012)

congratulations!


----------



## hax9215 (Oct 25, 2012)

Congratulations, beautiful son!

Hax the Cook CLEAVERS RULE!!!


----------



## brainsausage (Oct 25, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## SpikeC (Oct 25, 2012)

:thumbsup::hbday: congratulations!


----------



## Lefty (Oct 25, 2012)

Congratulations! You must be beyond excited!


----------



## eaglerock (Oct 25, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 25, 2012)

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Korin_Mari (Oct 25, 2012)

Aww! Congratulations!!


----------



## chefwatson (Oct 25, 2012)

Congratulations, beautiful family!


----------



## Benuser (Oct 25, 2012)

Congratulations to you and your wife, Roger!


----------



## jigert (Oct 25, 2012)

Congratulations! I wish you all the best to you and your family!


----------



## add (Oct 25, 2012)

Beautiful!

Thanks for sharing, now forget about what sleep used to be BC (Before Children) for the remainder of your life...


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Oct 25, 2012)

Congrats, Roger!


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Oct 25, 2012)

Congratulations! 

My daughter is due end of December, so the knife arsenal will have to be fully sharpened in advance of that!

I haven't heard the name Kekoa before. Wife & are still negotiating names for ours. How did you decide on this one? (... asks Cutty Sharp, as though the poor guy will now have time to even answer the question!)


----------



## Seth (Oct 25, 2012)

Congratulations! It's 27 years later and I still like my children...


----------



## steeley (Oct 25, 2012)

Congratulations to the new Mom and Dad .


----------



## rshu (Oct 25, 2012)

Kekoa is a Hawaiian name meaning warrior or brave. Roger also has the same meaning. We also like to think that Kekoa was "Made in Hawaii":doublethumbsup:


----------



## Lucretia (Oct 25, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## Zwiefel (Oct 25, 2012)

Congratulations! Welcome to the forum! and sounds like you enjoyed Hawaii!


----------



## mc2442 (Oct 26, 2012)

Congrats! And I definitely thought about sleep deprived sharpening when reading your post.


----------



## mr drinky (Oct 26, 2012)

Congrats. Beautiful family. 

And may I offer a suggestion. Just get a sharpening video -- Dave's for instance -- put it in the DVD player and play it when walking the baby around. I think I watched Carter's video a dozen times with my newborn -- and a ton of old Iron Chef episodes to boot. 

k.


----------



## apicius9 (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm not a big sharpener, so I ignored this thread until now. Glad I checked it out after all. Congratulations, and I officially approve of the name  Not that that counts for anything, I'm just a German expat in Hawaii...

Stefan


----------



## Chuckles (Oct 26, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## rshu (Oct 26, 2012)

mr drinky said:


> Congrats. Beautiful family.
> 
> And may I offer a suggestion. Just get a sharpening video -- Dave's for instance -- put it in the DVD player and play it when walking the baby around. I think I watched Carter's video a dozen times with my newborn -- and a ton of old Iron Chef episodes to boot.
> 
> k.



Thanks Mr. Drinky, thats a great suggestion! Multitask!


----------



## rshu (Oct 26, 2012)

apicius9 said:


> I'm not a big sharpener, so I ignored this thread until now. Glad I checked it out after all. Congratulations, and I officially approve of the name  Not that that counts for anything, I'm just a German expat in Hawaii...
> 
> Stefan



Thanks Stefan,

We are jealous you live in Hawaii, we love it there! Maybe you can help us out with some Koa wood for our baby Kekoa!


----------



## DeepCSweede (Oct 26, 2012)

Mark at burlsource is the go-to koa guy - next thing he will be supplying koa for cribs. 

Take Mr. Drinky's advice - I have watched more than my share of Julia Child, Jacque Pepin and Avec Eric over the last two weeks of having the baby home.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

omg! sooooo cute! congrats!


----------

